# comidas típicas - brasileiras e portuguesas



## garotinarg

que otra comida tipica tienen en Brasil y en Portugal?obrigada .


----------



## Guigo

garotinarg said:


> que otra comida tipica tienen en Brasil y en Portugal?obrigada .


 
Hmmm, talvez você devesse abrir um outro fio...

Por outro lado, fica difícil listar aqui, para o caso do Brasil, as 'comidas típicas', tendo em vista a quantidade imensa existente. Os livros de culinária por aqui, dividem os pratos típicos, por regiões, por estados e, em alguns casos, por cidades.

Mas, realmente, alguns pratos, bebidas e guloseimas adquiriram uma dimensão nacional (e até internacional): feijoada, caipirinha, churrasco, peixadas, moqueca capixaba, escondidinho, baião-de-dois, cozido brasileiro, caldo de feijão, feijão tropeiro, vaca atolada, sarapatel, angu à baiana, viradinho paulista, tutu à mineira, galinha ao molho pardo, galinha com quiabo, rabada com polenta e agrião, mocotó, dobradinha com arroz branco, arroz de carreteiro, quindim, manjar de coco, pé-de-moleque, goiabada, quentão, leite de onça, romeu e julieta, pudim de leite condensado, cocada, arroz com banana da terra, arroz com pequi, sanduíche bauru, filé Osvaldo Aranha, iscas de fígado, barreado, sopa quibebe, cachaça, farofas, paçocas, tortas, empadas, pastéis, batidas, etc.

Deu fome!!! 

ED.: faltou o principal: _arroz, feijão e farinha_!!!


----------



## vf2000

Onde foi que você botou a rapadura? E os seus derivados? A cocada-puxa?
E cadê meu acarajé e abará com vatapá e pimenta?

Ai, acho que esse tópico complicou. Se todo mundo fizer como eu e reclamar que o seu prato não está na relação...

Bom, voltando ao tema, sugiro que você peça ao garçon "eu queria um/uma..." e o prato que quiser.

Aproveito para dizer que na Bahia "moqueca" é tudo o que leva caldo com azeite de dendê, o que exclui a moqueca capixaba, que leva água com coloral para dar a cor da moqueca baiana. No Espítito Santo eu sugiro a "torta capixaba" que é a nossa "frigideira", só que muito mais caprichada.

AXÉ!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não esqueçam do arroz, feijão, bife, e batata frita, o famoso "PF".


----------



## Guigo

vf2000 said:


> Onde foi que você botou a rapadura? E os seus derivados? A cocada-puxa?
> E cadê meu acarajé e abará com vatapá e pimenta?
> 
> Ai, acho que esse tópico complicou. Se todo mundo fizer como eu e reclamar que o seu prato não está na relação...
> 
> Bom, voltando ao tema, sugiro que você peça ao garçon "eu queria um/uma..." e o prato que quiser.
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que na Bahia "moqueca" é tudo o que leva caldo com azeite de dendê, o que exclui a moqueca capixaba, que leva água com coloral para dar a cor da moqueca baiana. No Espítito Santo eu sugiro a "torta capixaba" que é a nossa "frigideira", só que muito mais caprichada.
> 
> AXÉ!!!


 
Hahaha... a cozinha baiana é um capítulo a parte: vatapá, acarajé, xinxim, abará, caruru, bobó, capote. Está tudo no etc. Lá no ES, eles dizem que 'moqueca é capixaba, o resto é peixada'.

Esqueci muita coisa da Região Norte: maniçoba, pato ao tucupi, tacacá, pata de caranguejo, banana pacova, açaí, cupuaçu, buriti.

Na verdade, ainda faltaram: arroz de cuxá, frango caipira, queijo minas, queijo do serro, canjica, pamonha, munguzá, bolo de aipim, bolo de tapioca, brevidade de araruta, quindão, mariola, pinhão de araucária. Temos ainda zilhões de sorvetes, a maioria de frutas tropicais, deliciosos.


----------



## garotinarg

Muito obrigada pessoas ! eu já tinha visto nesse país há uma grande variedade de comida eu adoro Floripa e Camboriu e maravilhoso.acho que algum dia vou conhecer Buzios y também Rio .o melhor e a carne dê porco


----------



## garotinarg

una vez vi unos porotos negros pequeños ,yo pensaba que feijoada era poroto negro con arroz ahora me doy cuenta que lleva otras cosas.
al poroto le lleman frijoles?.Obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

Vocês querem provocar-me um ataque cardíaco?


----------



## Guigo

O _*feijão* preto com arroz branco_ é o prato cotidiano, em muitas partes do Brasil. Em outras partes do Brasil, usa-se o feijão mulatinho ou outro tipo de feijão, mas quase sempre com arroz (branco ou colorido). Estes pratos têm pouco a ver com a verdadeira _feijoada_ (exceto pelo _*feijão*_, obviamente).

_Feijão-com-arroz_ é algo tão brasileiro, que usamos esta expressão para muitas outras coisas, tais como:
- Vou continuar fazendo o meu _feijão-com-arroz_ (= tarefa simples, comum, cotidiana).
- O jogo foi aquele _feijão-com-arroz_ de sempre (= partida igual, repetitiva, sem grandes emoções ou novidades). 
- Meu trabalho garante o _feijão-com-arroz_ lá em casa (= sustento diário ou mensal).


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Vocês querem provocar-me um ataque cardíaco?


----------



## garotinarg

o que e preto ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

garotinarg said:


> o que e preto ?


Negro. El "feijão preto" es una variedad de color negro.


----------



## garotinarg

entoces es lo que llamamos "poroto"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

garotinarg said:


> entoces es lo que llamamos "poroto"


  Sí ustedes le dicen así. Por aquí se come "frijol negro" igualito al brasileño.


----------



## garotinarg

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sí ustedes le dicen así. Por aquí se come "frijol negro" igualito al brasileño.


 que interesante ,me gusta mas frijol que poroto


----------



## WhoSoyEu

garotinarg said:


> entoces es lo que llamamos "poroto"



Interesante, para mí "poroto" y "frijol/frejol" eran sinónimos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Interesante, para mí "poroto" y "frijol/frejol" eran sinónimos.


 
Lo son.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Lo son.



Gracias por poner mi culinaria en orden nuevamente.


----------

